# Blinken eines Labels



## Jai (8. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

eine ganz einfache Frage für Euch!

Wie kann ich ein Label zum Blinken brinken? Geht es auch mit Timer bzw. wie?

Danke im voraus!

Jai


----------



## Johannes Postler (8. September 2005)

Möglichkeit:

Mach einen Timer mit einem Intervall von sagen wir 2000 ms. Bei jedem Aufruf soll der Timer die Eigenschaft "visible" des Labels auf den jeweils anderen Wert setzen. Fertig


----------



## uzge77 (8. September 2005)

oder auch so den ersten timer auf 1000 stellen den zweiten auf 2000 .


```
Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
       Formularname.Label1.ForeColor = vbRed
       Formularname.Label1.BackColor = vbBlack
End Sub


Private Sub Timer2_Timer()
       Formularname.Label1.ForeColor = vbBlue
       Formularname.Label1.BackColor = vbRed
End Sub
```


----------



## spirit (9. September 2005)

Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
       with Formularname.Label1
           If  .ForeColor = vbRed and .BackColor = vbBlack then
               .ForeColor = vbBlack
               .BackColor = vbRed
           else
               .ForeColor = vbRed
               .BackColor = vbBlack
           end if
      end with
End Sub


----------



## Jai (9. September 2005)

Danke, für die Beiträge.

Die Idee mit 2 Timer finde ich stark und habe sie auch angewendet.

Jai


----------



## zioProduct (9. September 2005)

Geht bei vb nicht einfach auch nur:


```
public void timer1_tick()
{
label1.visible = ! label1.visible // das ! muss in VB anders sein :)
}
```

Also in vb.net oder c# geht es mit dieser simplen zeile, abelieber kompliziert wenns auch einfach geht


----------



## Shakie (9. September 2005)

Das was zioProduct meint wäre so:

```
Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
  Label1.Visible= Not Label1.Visible
End Sub
```


----------

